
The Creativity of ADHD - weirdtunguska
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-creativity-of-adhd/
======
HNLurker2
Contra-point: in Buddhist countries where the children do not have ADHD
problems (that's a fact because their religion already tell them about
meditation and dharma etc) are less creative. Sometimes I think as a curse
itself creativity: ideas gives rise to more ideas and never end. This quote
from Ernst Gombrich:One never finishes learning about art. There are always
new things to discover. Great works of art seem to look different every time
one stands before them. They seem to be as inexhaustible and unpredictable as
real human beings. p. 33. (which I swear I read somewhere in pg essay)

Anecdotally I can tell you ADHD friends are more creative and most of them are
bored to death in class. They are charismatic and have many friend and I
wouldn't doubt that when I will meet them again in decades to be CEOs or
successful ventures.

